# Throttlestop Weird Issue



## m4l0n (Jan 23, 2022)

Laptop Model: Huawei Matebook X Pro 2020

Processor: i7-10510U

BIOS: 1.21

I've recently just tried the Overclocking lock bypass by changing the UEFI variable so that I can undervolt again. It was working fine for months until today. As you can see from the image below, The FIVR Control box is empty and the table on the right side has no values. I'm not sure if the undervolting is actually working or not as I can still adjust the offset voltage. I don't know what has caused this. Tried restarting the application and even the laptop. Does anyone have any fix to it?






Edit: A reinstall of Throttlestop 9.4.2 beta didn't work either. I think the undervolt does still seem to work, as I removed ThrottleStop.ini and rebooted my laptop, and the temperature was about 77 - 90 degrees Celcius. I restored the previous ThrottleStop.ini file and the temperature dropped to 60 degrees Celcius.

Edit 2: I've read somewhere that WSL 2 may break Throttlestop, and I realised that this issue did occur after I installed WSL 2 on my machine. I uninstalled it and rebooted, but the issue still persists. Another thing that may have broken Throttlestop may be Virtualisation from what I have read. I do have it enabled, but it has been working fine thus far with Virtualisation enabled on my machine. I do use Virtualbox from time to time. Do I have to disable Virtualisation?


----------



## guccia123 (May 29, 2022)

Hi,

I also have Matebook X Pro 2020 on 1.21 firmware.

Could you help me undevolting it ?


----------



## dismission (May 29, 2022)

disable all the Windows virtualization options -> Virtual platform + Hypervisor...also in bios*, disable the core isolation option and if present in BIOS enable the voltage mod

* I use Virtualbox whit VT enable in the BIOS and TS works


----------



## guccia123 (May 29, 2022)

Thanks for fast reply. I have stock bios.

Do you have guide for unlocking voltage control in bios ?


----------



## dismission (May 29, 2022)

guccia123 said:


> Thanks for fast reply. I have stock bios.
> 
> Do you have guide for unlocking voltage control in bios ?



no...try whitout
1st you have to read the voltage in the FIVR window


----------



## guccia123 (May 29, 2022)

I read voltage in Fivr window but can't unlock voltage to undervolt


----------



## dismission (May 29, 2022)

guccia123 said:


> I read voltage in Fivr window but can't unlock voltage to undervolt


can you post a screenshot?

edit:
it's the latest version of your BIOS which locks the undervolt option
I found on google a lot of info about it...and some way to unlock it


----------



## guccia123 (May 29, 2022)

dismission said:


> can you post a screenshot?
> 
> edit:
> it's the latest version of your BIOS which locks the undervolt option
> I found on google a lot of info about it...and some way to unlock it






Could you tell me what guide you used to unlock voltage regulation ?


----------



## dismission (May 29, 2022)

google -> matebook x pro 2020 undervolting


----------



## guccia123 (May 29, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MatebookXPro/comments/iih4q9

is ihis a guide you used ?


----------



## dismission (May 29, 2022)

I don't have the matebook x pro


----------



## guccia123 (May 29, 2022)

Oh. Sorry. Thought you were post author


----------



## Vathank (May 30, 2022)

dismission said:


> * I use Virtualbox whit VT enable in the BIOS and TS works


So Throttlestop and virtualbox worked in windows 11 with virtualization enable?

Just wanted to confirm because I'm planning to upgrade to windows 11 soon.


----------



## dismission (May 30, 2022)

Vathank said:


> So Throttlestop and virtualbox worked in windows 11 with virtualization enable?
> 
> Just wanted to confirm because I'm planning to upgrade to windows 11 soon.



For me yes.... VT On in Bios and all VT features disable in windows
Asus TUF F17 FX706HCB.310
Windows 11 Home 10.0.22000
Oracle VBox 6.1.34 r150636 QT5.6.2


----------

